# my 1991 grumman



## mercury jet (Mar 26, 2011)

Just thought i would post a few pictures of my 91 grumman


----------



## moelkhuntr (Mar 26, 2011)

Looks like a very nice fishing boat. Very manuverable with the tiller handle and lots of room.


----------



## Scottinva (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice boat. I like the layout a lot.

Scott


----------



## turne032 (Mar 27, 2011)

=P~ 

i like it!!!


----------



## mercury jet (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks all, This was a barn find, been covered up for ten years . I picked it up for $1000 with a 1990 evinrude 25 on it .This was a one owner since new, I redone the trailer top to bottom. Cleaned up the boat and mad a few mods as needed . The layout of this boat is why i liked it so much. I catfish so this gives me a lot of room to use with 2/3 people. I just put the jet on a few weeks back thats why i had the post about the mercury 25/20 performance .


----------

